# Left drive?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Has anyone ever heard of a Skyline converted to left hand drive? Can it be done?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Yes it can be done. There is a company called skyline motors that does it in the US. But why would you want to ruin a perfectly good car by converting it to LHD? Plus they want like 10k to do it.

In 2-3 hours of driving you will be totally used to RHD. Then what is the point of having a totally JDM car like a skyline and then converting it to LHD?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes you are correct but if I had the cash to by a GTR33 10k to make it LHD would be no big deal. I don't really care about it being JDM. I just don't like the look of RHD. Not that I could ever afford one. (maybe if a rich relative died)


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

here is an R34 being converted to LHD, 

www.turboawd.com.ph


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Here is another:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

This gets asked a lot and I really don't know why. Driving a RHD car is not the same as answering the riddels of the universe. I had never driven a RHD car till I came to Japan but I hae been driving for over 14 years in the US prior to coming. So, when I drove RHD, it was weird for about 10 minutes and then you brain adjusts. Driving is driving and if anyone can't adjust, then they really shouldn't be driving anyway. In fact, I have gotten so used to RHD, I now prefer it over LHD.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That steering wheel looks like the one in my car. I agree with scourge though if you adjust to RHD you shouldn't be driving. Correct me if I am wrong but the pedals are the same far right is gas middle is brake and far left is clutch. The shifter is the same but you do with your left instead of right. So it can't be that different. Aesthetically I don't know if it's worth 10K to switch. I mean I wouldn't mind having a RHD car but I would just get a RHD car I couldn't see myself spending the cash to switch it to RHD instead of spending it on stuff to either make it handle better or go faster. Just my $0.02.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Pedlas are the same and the shift pattern in the same. There is really nothing exotic about RHD. The only issue I have ever had is that I always have to "cup" the shifter from 2nd to 3rd instead of popping it in like I did in my LHD car shifting with my right hand. It really is easy and if you ever get t odo it, you will see why.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I have driven both RHD and LHD, I never had a difficulty adjusting to anyone of the two.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

That's almost Sacreligious to me!!

Changing a car from RHD to LHD is like cutting off your manhood and having it stitched onto your back!! Something that aint meant to happen... Hahaaa


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ummm, I don't know if its that bad. I don't think either way is right or wrong.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Here is another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that interior of that car doesn't look much like a RHD r33:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think they had to use an interior from another car to make it work (I'd guess a Camry because of the way the dash is), which would entail the difference between the two. Remember that Skylines never had LHD versions (until now), so that means some sort of custom work was involved to make the car into a LHD.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

From what I have read, they used the Bluebird dash also made by Nissan.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

No they didn't. The BB was never offered in the country where this car is.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes it has been done many, many times...even in my country..
Left Hand drive Skylines are available in Europe...there was a Russian member in this forum who posted his groups LHD Skylines...you can search for it in the member rides section.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

harris81, are you aware that the Skyline wasn't available in the country where it now is? The BB has been listed mroe than once as a LHD replacement for the R33.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I lived there (United Arab Emirates) for 18 years. I know the Skyline wasn't sold there (cars are LHD in the UAE), and neither was the Bluebird. I said I don't think it may have been the donor, but I probably am not as knowledgable on that as you. Anyway, if you think it was the BB, then I guess you are the better judge of that my friend.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=album38


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

harris81, I didn't mean to come across as some sort of all knowing expert, but I have read the BB makes an excellent donor and that is what the guy at toprpm used. That, and the guy obviously has the cash to get any part from anywhere in the world or even get it customized. He doesn't suffer from any monetary limitation that we might.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Now that you mention it that "bluebird" dash does remind me of a first gen altima. Actually looks the same from the vents up. The area for the radio and acc is different. The center console blends to the dash differently and the handbrake is on the wrong side for the usdm market.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I just like the idea of being able to steer with my right (stronger) arm while I'm shifting.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i would keep it RHD b/c people think its krayzie. only downfall is going through drive-throughs alone...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i driven rhd, nothing really wrong with it. downside is temporary which is the signals and wipers and moving your hand to switch gears, i hit my hand on the door couple times when i was trying to shift.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

But, the good thing about the R32 Skyline, is that it doesn't have a wiper stalk on he left for you to hit by accident. I like that.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The altima IS the bluebird in some markets... it's a rebadge thing.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> The altima IS the bluebird in some markets... it's a rebadge thing.


true...the Nissan Pulsar is the Grandeur in the ASEAN market..


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

mrh said:


> *That's almost Sacreligious to me!!
> 
> Changing a car from RHD to LHD is like cutting off your manhood and having it stitched onto your back!! Something that aint meant to happen... Hahaaa *


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1990BNR32 said:


> *that interior of that car doesn't look much like a RHD r33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. That interior looks like an older model Nissan Altima, like about a '93-97


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

reading this reminded me that most of you guys drive on the wrong side of the road, whats the go with the legals on driving on the street with rhd over there, USA that is? or not a problem?


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

You can legally drive a RHD car here in the States, just awkward in a few circumstances. I guess LHD cars are not legal in Oz though, right? What's the story there... I'd love to visit your country some day though.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

the same over here lhd vechicals you see just seem to have a warning plate stating "caution left hand drive" dont know the process they go through! mate its a skyline heaven!!! sun sand surf and skylines!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

GTPRO currently has a LHD Skyline project that they're working on.

http://www.gtpro.com/teamgtpro.cfm


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> the same over here lhd vechicals you see just seem to have a warning plate stating "caution left hand drive" dont know the process they go through! mate its a skyline heaven!!! sun sand surf and skylines!



No Way... So if you drive a LHD in Australia, you have to have warning plates on it? I'd feel like a bit of a lepper if that was the case.
For some reason, i thought LHD cars weren't even allowed in Oz... Lives and learns!

Yeah, the 4 "S" words: Sun, Sand, Surf and Skylines! Who needs sex anymore eh folks! We'll take Skylines ALL day long... Nice one RSX84


----------

